# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  НЕ ВЕГЕТАРИАНСКИЕ ПРОДУКТЫ, КОТОРЫЕ ВЫ СЧИТАЛИ ВЕГЕТАРИАНСКИМИ

## Светлана )

7 НЕ ВЕГЕТАРИАНСКИХ ПРОДУКТОВ, КОТОРЫЕ ВЫ СЧИТАЛИ ВЕГЕТАРИАНСКИМИ:

На первый взгляд кажется, что стать вегетарианцем просто – достаточно просто отказаться от мяса. Но на деле же все оказывается намного сложнее и запутаннее. Даже если вы не веган, а всего лишь вегетарианец, нужно всегда очень внимательно читать состав на упаковке, чтобы точно знать, что в состав продукта не входят ингредиенты, имеющие животное происхождение. И речь идет не о воске или, например, лютеине, который получают в том числе и из яиц, - это актуально, если вы веган. Речь идет именно об ингредиентах, полученных из плоти животных. Причем они могут обнаружиться даже в тех продуктах, которые вы искренне считали вегетарианскими. Представляем вам топ-7 таких продуктов:

Мороженое.
Мороженое – одно из самых популярных лакомств не только у детей, но и у взрослых. Большинство вегетарианцев искренне уверены, что этот продукт не содержит животных жиров. К счастью, в большинстве случаев это действительно так, однако в состав некоторых видов мороженого входит capric acid, которую получают из животных жиров, так что читайте состав!

Шоколад.
Для любителей шоколадно это станет, наверное, настоящим ударом, но в шоколаде, так же, как и в мороженом, могут быть ингредиенты, полученные из животных жиров. Попробуйте прочитать состав на обертке любой шоколадки, и вы обязательно увидите там эмульгатор. Их не обязательно получаются из животных жиров, но, к сожалению, на упаковке редко указывают источник. Выход? Искать шоколад, на котором указано, что он подходит для вегетарианцев.

Сыр.
Для производства огромного количества видов сыров используют сычужный фермент. Знакомое название, правда? А вы знали, что его получают из желудка свежезабитого новорожденного теленка? Если после этого вам все еще хочется сыра, то единственный выход – искать вегетарианский сыр, створоженный естественным способом, без сычужного фермента, или переходить на тофу.

Пирожные.
Как ни странно, для приготовления многих видов пирожных используется лярд, или смалец, который получают из внутреннего свиного жира. Также некоторые виды выпечки содержат уже упомянутую capric acid. Опять же – читайте состав на упаковке.

Жевательная резинка.
Если вы видите в составе жевательной резинки стеариновую кислоту, то можете быть уверены, что это не вегетарианский продукт. Также в состав жвачки могут входить глицерин и capric acid, которые также получают из животных. Правда, глицерин может иметь и растительное происхождение, однако, на упаковке, это, к сожалению, редко указывают.

Картофельные чипсы.
Как выяснилось, для производства картофельных чипсов часто используется технический животный жир (чаще свиной). Конечно, отказаться от чипсов довольно сложно, но пусть вас утешает мысль, что это один из самых вредных для здоровья продуктов. После термической обработки в них практически не сохраняется никаких полезных веществ, зато в большом количестве присутствует акриламид, который способствует развитию рака.

Леденцы.
Казалось бы, уж леденцы-то – это стопроцентно вегетарианский продукт. Но не так все просто. В состав некоторых из них входит стеарат кальция, который могут получать из животного жира. Так что опять же – читайте состав.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Мороженое – одно из самых популярных лакомств не только у детей, но и у взрослых. Большинство вегетарианцев искренне уверены, что этот продукт не содержит животных жиров. К счастью, в большинстве случаев это действительно так, однако в состав некоторых видов мороженого входит capric acid, которую получают из животных жиров, так что читайте состав!


Надо бы еще приписать - читайте Википедию!
capric acid:

1) Каприновая кислота (декановая кислота) CH3(CH2)8COOH — одноосновная предельная карбоновая кислота.

Нахождение в природе[править | править исходный текст]
Находится в коровьем масле, а также в растительных маслах: масло бабассу (7 %), кокосовое масло (5—10 %), пальмоядровое масло (3—7 %), масло сливовых косточек (4 %), масло пальмы мурумуру (Astrocaryum murumuru) (1,6 %), масло пальмы тукума (Astrocaryum vulgare) (1,6 %), пальмовое масло (менее 0,1 %)[1], в небольшом количестве содержится в *спермацетовом жире*.

Спермаце?т (от сперма и греч. ????? — кит; лат. cetaceum) — воскоподобное вещество, получаемое при охлаждении жидкого животного жира (спермацетового масла), заключённого в фиброзном спермацетовом мешке в голове кашалота, а также некоторых других китообразных (например, китов-бутылконосов). Прежде спермацет ошибочно принимали за сперму кашалота (отсюда название).

*В связи с прекращением добычи кашалотов спермацет больше не добывается и не применяется. В фармацевтике обычно заменяется искусственно синтезированным главным компонентом спермацета — цетилпальмитатом; а также маслом жожоба.*

2) Каприловая кислота
Капри?ловая кислота? (Окта?новая кислота?) С7Н15COOH — одноосновная предельная карбоновая кислота, бесцветная маслянистая жидкость с неприятным запахом. Содержится в виде глицерида в коровьем масле, найдена в лимбургском сыре, в сивушном масле (в виде изоамилового эфира) и свекловичной патоке, содержится в растительных маслах: кокосовое масло (6—10 %), масло пальмы бабассу (2—8 %), масло пальмы тукума (Astrocaryum vulgare) (1,3 %), масло пальмы мурумуру (Astrocaryum murumuru) (1,1 %), пальмовое масло (менее 0,1 %) [2]. Образуется при сухой перегонке олеиновой кислоты и при окислении нормального октилового спирта. Кристаллизуется на холоде, tпл. 16,5 °C, tкип. 237,5 °C.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Шоколад.
> Для любителей шоколадно это станет, наверное, настоящим ударом, но в шоколаде, так же, как и в мороженом, могут быть ингредиенты, полученные из животных жиров. Попробуйте прочитать состав на обертке любой шоколадки, и вы обязательно увидите там эмульгатор. Их не обязательно получаются из животных жиров, но, к сожалению, на упаковке редко указывают источник. Выход? Искать шоколад, на котором указано, что он подходит для вегетарианцев.


Тоже чепуха! Шоколад "для вегетарианцев" вряд ли кто-то встретит. Лучше бы написали, что в какао-бобах куча перемолотых насекомых, что по процентному содержанию в шоколаде гораздо больше, чем какие-то непонятные эмульгаторы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, полезная тема, Светлана ) 


Но, к сожалению, список можно продолжать еще долго.

Например, первое, что пришло в голову:

1. *Творог.*  В России часто его делают при помощи ферментных препаратов животного происхождения (читайте состав!) http://mirnov.ru/arhiv/mn942/mn/26-1.php

2. Йогурты, сладости, соки, лимонады и т.д. *В России* (особенно в России) при придании этим продуктам красного, пурпурного, оранжевого и т.п. окрасок используется краситель *Е 120* _кармин_  _carmin_  (слово говорит само за себя): http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CA%E0%F0%EC%E8%ED  (на днях я с трудом нашла йогурт без этой гадости(((

3. Надо с осторожностью использовать продукты, в составе которых есть _сыворотка_. Ведь никто не знает, не является ли она продуктом, оставшимся после изготовления творога (п.1)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Сыр.
> Для производства огромного количества видов сыров используют сычужный фермент. Знакомое название, правда? А вы знали, что его получают из желудка свежезабитого новорожденного теленка? Если после этого вам все еще хочется сыра, то единственный выход – искать вегетарианский сыр, створоженный естественным способом, без сычужного фермента, или переходить на тофу.


Почти на всех сырах пишут источник сычужного фермента. Примерно в 40% сыров он микробиологический, а не животный.

----------


## Анджи

> Тоже чепуха! Шоколад "для вегетарианцев" вряд ли кто-то встретит. Лучше бы написали, что в какао-бобах куча перемолотых насекомых, что по процентному содержанию в шоколаде гораздо больше, чем какие-то непонятные эмульгаторы.


Можно поподробнее? Как они туда попадают?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Можно поподробнее? Как они туда попадают?


Они туда не попадают, они там изначально живут. Какао-бобы собирают и перерабатывают вместе с насекомыми. Когда речь идет о тысячах тонн, на пару килограммов жуков никто внимания обращать не будет. Кстати, как сообщал Вайрагья прабху, столь любимый преданными заменитель какао - кэроб тоже содержит перемолотых жучков.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кстати, как сообщал Вайрагья прабху, столь любимый преданными заменитель какао -* кэроб тоже содержит перемолотых жучков*.


Возможно, это не так?

Интересный факт "КЭРОБ - ПЛОДЫ РОЖКОВОГО ДЕРЕВА - CAROB TREE"

 На рожковом дереве никогда не паразитируют насекомые. Ни в листьях, ни в стволе этого растения не заводятся никакие паразиты. Считается, что оно обладает удивительной чистотой и поэтому многие народы почитают его как священное дерево. Даже языческий Рим признавал его святость: это дерево играло известную роль при некоторых религиозных обрядах. Верховному жрецу, согласно древним правилам, вменялось в обязанность соблюдать строжайшим образом чистоту — ему нельзя было прикасаться руками ни к мертвому, ни к заведомо нечистому растению, т. е. такому, которое даёт приют паразитам.

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/5159589/post283464672/

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> На рожковом дереве никогда не паразитируют насекомые. Ни в листьях, ни в стволе этого растения не заводятся никакие паразиты.


Здесь говорится о листьях и стволе. А что на счет плодов? Надо спросить у Вайрагьи прабху, он много лет занимается специями, наверное, знает технологию переработки кэроба.

----------


## Анна К.

С жучками все сложно. Они живут и на пшенице. В прошлом году было нашествие хлебного жука-кузьки. Сколько его оказалось перемолото комбайнами во время уборки, в частности, на Российских просторах... Правда, на току от зерна отвеивают примеси, в том числе - и жучков. Но что-то все равно остается. Кроме того, уничтожение такого количества живых существ (а жучков на поле - миллионы) явно противоречит принципам ахимсы. Более того, во время сельхозработ, особенно косовицы и жатвы, погибает множество живых существ с телами более высокого уровня: птицы, особенно птенцы, мыши, суслики, хомяки, зайцы и их детеныши, новорожденные косулята (косули почему-то любят рожать на полях и лугах, а время их родов приходится как раз на июнь-июль) и т.д. Я уж не говорю про поля, на которых используют химикаты - от них непосредственно гибнут разные насекомые, грызуны, а также птицы, склевавшие протравленное зерно или погибшее насекомое, хищники, съевшие отравленную мышь, и т.д. 
Моя работа связана с экологией и сельским хозяйством, поэтому тему знаю хорошо. Так что, если задуматься, сколько живых существ погибло для того, чтобы у нас на столе оказалась буханка хлеба, то хлеба не захочется - явно не вегетарианский он. Впрочем, то же можно сказать по поводу любой сельхозпродукции.
Не подумайте, я не защищаю употребление какао. Просто очень в этом мире все запутано. И если мы сознательно отказываемся от продуктов, произведенных путем непосредственного убийства животных, то в ненамеренном уничтожении живых существ мы не можем не участвовать. Тут, насколько я понимаю, главный принцип - предлагать все Богу. Где-то встречала замечательную историю по этому поводу. Жили-были земледелец и охотник. Земледелец никогда не предлагал пищу Богу. А охотник, зная, что это необходимо делать, по простоте душевной предлагал Богу мясо убитых им животных. Когда оба оставили тела, охотник попал в рай, а земледелец - в ад. Конечно, земледелец по этому поводу возмутился: "Как так? Охотник всю жизнь убивал животных и не понес наказания. А я выращивал благостную пищу и оказался в аду. За что?". Ему ответили: "Охотник убил несколько десятков животных, и тех предлагал Богу, понимая, Кому все принадлежит. А ты за время своей жизни уничтожил миллионы живых существ, но делал это для собственного наслаждения, как вор. И никогда не предлагал выращенное тобой зерно Господу".
Может, какие-то детали этой истории я не точно помню, но смысл такой. Меня эта история в своем время вдохновила более сознательно относится ко всему, что делаю, стараться все предлагать Кришне. Думаю, это главный критерий того, что мы употребляем в пищу, а что - нет: можно ли это предложить Кришне.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо, Анна, за ценный комментарий.

----------


## Анна К.

:namaste:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Надо спросить у Вайрагьи прабху, он много лет занимается специями, наверное, знает технологию переработки кэроба.


Спросите пожалуйста, очень интересно.




> А что насчет плодов?



Стручки кэроба собирают и сразу сушат при высокой температуре, обжаривают и измельчают. 

А производство какао очень отличается: "Дело в том, что ферментация какао – довольно “грязное дело”, в процессе которого бактерии, мелкие насекомые и грибок могут поселиться на бобах." За время ферментации какао крысиные испражнения и множество мусора и насекомых появляется в бобах (не считая какао-тараканов http://www.muhi-buki.ru/tarakany_v_shokolade.html)

----------


## Светлана )

Это часто в голову не приходит, правда же, крысиные испражнения! :yazik: Вот почему не надо преданным даже на этапе "отвыкания"от кофе использовать какао и шоколад...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это часто в голову не приходит, правда же, крысиные испражнения!Вот почему не надо преданным даже на этапе "отвыкания"от кофе использовать какао и шоколад...


В любом случае, мы не должны пытаться накормить этим Кришну  :stop:

----------


## Светлана )

:swoon:

----------


## baladasa

Кришна принимает нашу любовь

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Верно, поэтому мы предлагаем своё подношение посредством Гуру и Шрилы Прабхупады. С чистотой, которую можем предложить.

----------


## Дамир

> Кришна принимает нашу любовь


Если Она есть в наличии  :rgunimagu:

----------


## Vairagya das

Харе Кришна!

В середине 90х Гохита прабху, который, похоже, первый  начал поставлять в Россию кэроб для преданных (он работал в фирме RASA от ББТ - заказывал специи, растамаживал, продавал оптом) мне как раз и рассказывал, что когда плоды кэроба сушат, на них собирается много насекомых. Сами плоды гораздо больше, чем плоды какао, мясистые, неровные, и когда они усыхают, то и много насекомых вместе с ними засыхают, оказываясь в ловушке. Конечно, всё это потом вместе и перемалывается. Он был заинтересован в продаже кэроба, просто рассказал как о забавном факте - продукт, мол, без кофеина, зато "менее вегетарианский"

Если сейчас,  как матаджи Кастурика написала, "сразу сушат при высокой температуре" - жуки наползти туда не успеют. 
Но я сомневаюсь, что повсеместно это так. Те же сухофрукты на рынках типа "компотная смесь", думаю, сушатся в южных республиках по старинке на солнышке. И если вспомнить детство в деревне и сушку нарезанных яблок - можно вспомнить, сколько мух на них грелось (поедая и оставляя плоды своего мушиного пищеварения) на этих яблоках...

Этого можно избежать, и быть полностью уверенными в чистоте продукта, если следовать совету Шрилы Прабхупады "делать самим"

----------


## Vairagya das

Кстати, насчёт сычуга - слышал мнение, что давно уже из телят его не делают - химия дешевле. Даже на заводы помнится, обращались, ответа точного не помню, но вроде скходились на том, что на больших пр-вах сычуг искуственный. Может, в дорогих европейский сырах ещё натуральный из телят.
Но сам на всякий случай по привычке сычужные не покупаю...

----------


## Сандра

А по сути, так ли это все важно? Например, съесть яйцо-это одно. или мясо. это вкус к яйцу или мясу..
а съесть булочку,в которой есть яичный порошок-это другое. так как здесь вкус к булочке идет к самой, а не к яичному порошку, который  в ней.
я понимаю, что чем больше мы питаемся исключительной чистой пищей, это очень хорошо!
но когда один преданный говорит, что он ест шоколад и все остальные его воспринимают как падшего или отсталого....по-моему это фанатизм и это поведение еще страшнее, чем съесть эту самую булочку или пирожное с яичным порошком

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А по сути, так ли это все важно?


Конечно, важно, в человеческой жизни все очень важно!  :smilies: 




> но когда один преданный говорит, что он ест шоколад и все остальные его воспринимают как падшего или отсталого....по-моему это фанатизм и это поведение еще страшнее


Разве в нашем обществе кто-то воспринимает его падшим? Скорее, наоборот!
 Одна старая вайшнави во Вриндаване сказала мне, что достала своему Божеству, Кришне, хорошую шоколадку.




> когда один преданный говорит, что он ест шоколад


Ведь не обязательно рассказывать другим, ЧТО ты кушаешь? :smilies:

----------


## Варган

Харе Кришна! 
Недавно узнал, что арбузы не безубойный продукт. При его производстве, зачастую, массово убивают ворон. 
Даже Н.И. Курдюмов в книге ""Умная" бахча" пишет: 


> "Поле, на которое села ворона – уже не поле, а крест. Крест на вашей новой машине! Вороны – самая большая проблема бахчи. Бороться с ними приходится кропотливо, без всякой жалости, каждый день, всё светлое время суток, от первых завязей до уборки плодов. 
> ...
> Воры-разведчики постоянно патрулируют вверенную им местность – то бишь полрайона, а то и больше. Стаи, как отряды партизан, тихо подтягиваются к целям, часами ходят пешком - прячутся за лесополосами, караулят, ждут момента – и нападают в одну минуту. Больше всего «партизан» рядом с полями зерновых. Отлучился на два часа - могут выбить поле целиком. Такое не раз бывало. Хорошо, хоть ночью они спят. Но с рассветом – в ружьё!
> 
> Кстати, только ружей они и боятся. Гудящие ленты спасают первые два года. Можно бегать, орать, махать руками – но пока добежишь… Самое верное – подкараулить стаю и грохнуть несколько штук крупной дробью. Подвешенные трупы – лучшие пугала: стая тут же вспоминает выстрелы. Ещё лучше - крики раненных: они приводят стаю в тихий ужас". http://kurdyumov.ru/knigi/bahcha/bahcha14.php

----------


## Кеша

> Большинство вегетарианцев искренне уверены, что этот продукт не содержит животных жиров.


А какие проблемы у нас с животными жирами? Мы же едим молочку.  :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> А какие проблемы у нас с животными жирами? Мы же едим молочку.


Сливочным маслом "пачкать" продукты не будут, оно слишком дорогое. А вот жирами из трупов - запросто. Поэтому "животных жир" почти всегда означает чьи-то останки.

----------


## Кеша

> Сливочным маслом "пачкать" продукты не будут, оно слишком дорогое. А вот жирами из трупов - запросто. Поэтому "животных жир" почти всегда означает чьи-то останки.


Уф...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кстати, насчёт сычуга - слышал мнение, что давно уже из телят его не делают - химия дешевле.


Не соглашусь с Вами. Сейчас в таком количестве забивают телят, что этот сычуг просто бесплатный. В некоторых странах мы интересовались, там традиционно используют только животный сычуг, о микробиологическом там даже не слышали.

Вот нашлась хорошая ссылка о сырах: http://vegetarianrecept.ru/eto-inter...nskiy-syr.html + обсуждение  с примерами нормальных вегетарианских сыров.



Еще обратите внимание на одну добавку (мы несколько раз уже накалывались на такой сыр и выбрасывали его):   Помимо животного сычуга следует избегать также такого консерванта, как *лизоцим* (*Е1105*),  который встречается в основном в польских сырах и изготавливается из белка куриных яиц.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Kasturika d.d. а сыр с плесенью??? Ведь на сколько я помню из школьного курса биологии плесень это грибы+водоросли, следовательно грибы в гуне невежества.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Kasturika d.d. а сыр с плесенью???


Не знаю, не интересовалась, я такой с детства не люблю))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://bioteka.lv/ru/?p=2519
_Невегетарианские Е, добавки_

----------


## Варган

> "Royal jelly, маточное молочко. Его вырабатывают пчелы-кормилицы".


Чтобы его добыть, личинку пчелиной матки выбрасывают (=убивают), а молочко, в котором она плавает в ячейке, забирают. Это в лучшем случае. Не исключаю, что нежная личинка без хитинового покрова попадает прямо в продукт.

----------


## Артур.

конечно принимает нашу любовь.

----------

